# Euramobil Terresta 690hs Payload And Specs



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

In our search for a new van with a big payload I came across this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/08-EURAMO...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=31&pmod=110820117517&ps=50

It looks ideal. Same layout as our Kontiki, winterised and it looks in good condition but I cant for the life of me find any details of payload anywhere on the Internet or on this site.

Payload is crucial as I need to fit a rack and scooter.

Have emailed the seller but wondered if anyone had one or could tell me what it is.

Finding motorhome payloads does seem difficult which is strange as surely its one of the most crucial factors when considering buying a motorhome.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't help you with the payload but when looking around for our first van I thought these had the best construction method of all makes, have you watched the manufacturers video?

Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. They do look good. I havent seen the vid. Do you have a link?


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi
This seems to be the same model

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Motorhomes/Buyers-Guide/Motorhomes/TA-690-HS/_vh2319

Payload 350kg


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks. They do look good. I havent seen the vid. Do you have a link?


Bottom of page

http://www.euramobil.de/standort_galerie.html?&L=1&L=1


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the links. Can't access the vid though right now as I only have a connection on my mobile.
350kg is hopeless. If that's whet it is it rules it out straight away. Ok for a week away but no use long term or with a bike on the back. However I did think earlier when I was trying to decipher a german site that there were two models and I'm sure on was 4000kg but I could have got it wrong. 4 ton would be better


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive been emailing the seller and apparently he had it uprated to 3850KG by fitting air ride suspension (not sure what difference that would make) and getting SVTECH to upgrade it.

However he thinks the rear axle limit is just 1700KG and the van empty weighs 3400KG. This doesnt make much sense as if its original max weight was 3500KG that would only leave 100KG payload!

As it is even with the upgrade it only leaves 450KG which with a 1700KG limit on the rear is not going to be enough.

Pity, I liked the van. Wonder if a 4ton version exists with a rear lounge.

Back to the drawing board then.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I reckon that on a van of that size and rear overhang, even with a 2t rear axle, you will be pushing it to get a scooter on the back.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

I agree. Been looking at the bessacarr range (695?)

700 kg payload and I think 2400kg rear axle.

Johnscross has one in 2008. Have no idea what they are like but it's the same layout as our current van but on a 4005kg chassis.

You see plenty of vans with single axles with scooter so what are they all driving?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are you not better looking at vans with 4 wheels at the back if you want to attach a heavy scooter/carrier etc?

Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Possibly Paul

Problem is the tag axle kontiki I don't think has been out long and they ain't cheap. Autotrail arapaho fits the bill but has questionable build quality apparently. Euramobil 770 and 810 do a rear lounge layout and front dinette but are very rare. 

If I can get away with a 7 metre single axle van like we have now it would be better.


----------



## dereversken (Feb 22, 2006)

how about using a short trailer made for carrying scooters etc. this would then give you a much wider choice of campers, by removing quite a lot of load from the rear axle, depending on the type of trailer.... Ken


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

At the Peterborough show last year there was a company exhibiting a rather neat scooter/Mcycle carrier that bolted on like a tow bar but had a swivelling wheel underneath. There was a swivel pin arrangement so the wheel took all the weight but you didn't have to worry about reversing as it looked and worked the same as a tow bar yet it was only about 1 mtr in length. As the wheel took the weight it did not impact the payload that much. Another beauty was that you took the locking pin out and the thing was completely removed. Don't know the prices but as the Peterborough show is coming up it may be worth looking around there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.

I will look at what you have suggested but I'm very keen to replicate what we have now. Our rack is superb and takes seconds to get on and off and you can then forget about it. Probably sticks out less than half a metre.

Our van is only 3500kg but has a huge payload. Seems the modern vans have gone a bit lardy.


----------

